# 1955 Silver King Monark Coupe De Ville



## sgrace21 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey everyone. A nice original low mile Monark. torn everything down and to my surprise all bearings where extremely clean and still had the factory yellow grease. only tires have been replaced. train light and delta tank horn looks brand new. could not believe my eyes when i opened them up. horn sounds beautiful "beep beep"


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2013)

*thats nice*

there is a first for everything,never laid my eyes on one of those.love it.:o


----------

